# any las vegas people



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

what happens in vegas, stays in vegas


----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

nah it always ends up on the Internet


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

thepigeon2222 said:


> nah it always ends up on the Internet


I go to Las Vegas few times a year cause I work for the airline , if that counts and got a club card for the hotel so i get deals


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I am from Vegas but don't tell nobody! lol


----------



## Cam B (Mar 9, 2012)

I just moved there over the summer, I didn't realize it was a lot of people out here with tattoos, gauges and other body mods.


----------

